# Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance X-87



## Fischdieb48 (28. März 2007)

Hallo Petrijünger,

ich habe auf einem Flohmarkt ein gut erhaltenes Lowrance X-87 erworben.

Leider war keine Bedienunganleitung dabei und so suche ich auf diesem Weg Hilfe. 

Vielleicht hat jemand so eine Bedingsanleitung und ist bereit mir davon eine Kopie zu überlassen.

Danke


----------



## Peterpaul (2. April 2007)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance X-87*

Falls es keine deutsche sein muss, die Englische Version findest Du im Netz


----------



## Fischdieb48 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance X-87*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort, aber leider bin ich der englischen Sprache und Schrift nicht so sehr mächtig.

Wenn möglich suche ich eine deutschsprachige Anleitung.


----------



## Bodo (2. April 2007)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance X-87*

Du hast Post.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Peterpaul (4. April 2007)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance X-87*



Bodo schrieb:


> Du hast Post.
> Gruß Bodo


 
Aber wo wir gerade dabei sind, falls jemand für das *X96* ne Deutsche Anleitung hat würde ich mich über Post auch freuen #h


----------



## koki-free (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance X-87*

hallo zusammen 
ich bin auch so ein kandidat der für den x87 auf deutsch brauche)))


----------



## eiswerner (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance X-87*

Hallo,
geht auf auf die Seite von der Firma   Navico GmbH ,dort bekommt ihr Eagle und Huminbyrd und auch Lowrance Bedienungsanleitungen kostenlos im PDF Format per Email zugeschickt.
Gruß Werner


----------



## grille49 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance X-87*

ich suche eine deutsche bedienungsanleitung dür lowranze x-51


----------



## Nik S. (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance X-87*

Kann mir jemand noch die Bedienungsanleitung für das Echoltor 
Lowrance X 87 zusenden als PN

Gruss Nik 
und Danke im voraus


----------

